# Fox cub in house



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Son number one rang my mobile at about 3.30 pm to say there was a fox cub in one of the upstairs bedrooms, which is the bird room. He was upstairs with the backdoors open downstairs (no one can get round the back of our house) and heard the birds. He went into the room and sitting in the middle of the room was a fox. He screamed and rang me. I missed the called but son number 2 also got one! We raced home, about 10 minutes away, and told him to remain in the room. It had now gone behind the snail tank on the floor.

We rushed upstairs with very thick gloves. It was sitting in the corner of the room and as my younger son reached out (wearing the gloves) it sank its teeth into his finger. Fortunately, it didn't leave a mark, but he managed to chivvy it towards me. It then shot out of the room and down the stairs. The doors of all the other rooms were shut, but we left the front door open and it ran out. 

I now retract my initial disbelief about the fox found in the bedroom of those young twin girls. 

Apologies - but have posted this in other sections as well.


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

i probably would of shot it


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jamesrm said:


> i probably would of shot it


Thats an intelligent thing to do! :roll:


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

well if it was posing a threat to my pets or family and it bit 1 of his sons why not ?
foxes shouldt interact with people as this would make them un afraid of us


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It doen't state that the fox was posing a threat to his pets, it says it was sat in the middle of the room. And of course the fox is going to bite when picked up, its a wild animal!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder why I posted this - I did not imagine that a fox would come into the house in the middle of the afternoon. I was dubious at first about the fox found in the baby twins bedroom so when this happened I thought it might be of interest.

On other posts I've been told it was probably an adult, - it was certainly a cub, it went behind a foot high fish tank and was way too small to be an adult; what did I expect for leaving the doors open as it was attracted to the birds - we've had them upstairs for 4 years, and never had a fox indoors before. Naturally, it was cornered and we knew it would attempt to go for us/bite - hence the thick gloves, but how else were we going to get it out of the room. As stuff was moved it managed to get through the clutter stored there and as I was by the door was able to make sure it went straight down the stairs and out the front door.

No, I didn't shoot it (don't have a gun), and it was more scared of us then we were of it. The birds are in an aviary but alerted my son to it by their noise, and obviously it was the last thing he expected to see when he went into the room.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't regret posting it Stephen, its an emotive subject anyway, but now more so than ever what with the recent publicity in the news. And the 2 members you refer to are very knowledgable people, both of whom have hands on experience with foxes - one in a wildlife sanctuary situation, the other has foxes as pets.


----------

